# Best Screens



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

So what kind of screens does everyone use?

I am using the Mimo Resistive, but the contrast is terrible and it would be much nicer to get a capacitive high resolution display.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't think captive will make a noticable difference in a car. However when looking for a touchscreen for a car you want to look at brightness which is measured in nits I believe. From there you can find one with the highest resolution. 

Since I had to research captive displays, I have a link about them :


http://www.fujitsu.com/downloads/MICRO/fme/articles/fujitsu-whitepaper-capacitive-touch-sensors.pdf


----------



## Jfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

I just got a capacitive version of my lilliput 669gl and it is much brighter and more crisp. Capacitive works much better for Win8 gestures too.


----------

